# Flourish Excel to kill Algae



## theericafish (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been reading the flourish excel can help get rid of algae. Do anyone have experience with this?

My tanks have cherry shrimps and amano shrimps. I've also been reading that flourish excel can kill inverts. Can anyone give me feedback on this?

I'm having depressing hair algae problems.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Seachem's Flourish Excel*



theericafish said:


> I've been reading the flourish excel can help get rid of algae. Do anyone have experience with this?
> 
> My tanks have cherry shrimps and amano shrimps. I've also been reading that flourish excel can kill inverts. Can anyone give me feedback on this?
> 
> I'm having depressing hair algae problems.


Hello thee...

The industrial form of carbon called "Gluteraldehyde", in high doses, can kill some single celled plants, like forms of algae. It can also damage other primitive aquarium plants, like ferns, Vallisneria and some mosses.

Flourish Excel has a low concentration of "Glut", about 1.4 percent, but it's enough to potentially damage some plants.

There are other, natural means of dealing with algae. Large, frequent water changes, adding floating plants like, Water wisteria, Anacharis (Waterweed), and Pennywort. You can also try feeding a bit less.

B


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

And it won't hurt all algae.

Here is a page on the subject with very nice photos to help you identify the sort you have and ways to attack it.
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> There are other, natural means of dealing with algae. Large, frequent water changes, adding floating plants like, Water wisteria, Anacharis (Waterweed), and Pennywort.


I've heard about Wisteria being a good nitrate comsumer, but are the other two confirmed as well? BTW, didn't realize all of those could be floating species.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Floating Plants*



Option said:


> I've heard about Wisteria being a good nitrate comsumer, but are the other two confirmed as well? BTW, didn't realize all of those could be floating species.


Hello again Op...

Anacharis and Pennywort are extremely fast growing if you float them. By floating them, you expose more of the plant to the light source. I have these two in all my "Livebearer" tanks.

Dose a good commercial fert with macro and micro nutrients and you'll see even better growth.

B


----------

